# Monster Bash - International Classic Monster Conference, Film Fest, and Expo



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.monsterbashnews.com/guests.htm

This is really close to me so if anyone plans on attending next summer shoot me a PM and maybe we can meet up. 

I mean who doesn't want their picture taken with Marilyn and Eddie Munster??? Would be cool to see Tom Savini as well.

There is also a Monster Bash Movie Marathon and vendors and such in Ligonier, PA on Oct 20, 2012 from 9am till midnight.

http://www.monsterbashnews.com/monster bash movie marathon.html


----------

